# Horse days of the not so young and sometimes clueless..



## Kathlene (Feb 12, 2011)

So my horsey journal... this should be good... :lol: 

So I used to have horses years ago... the only thing I was taught was to get on and ride.... how to stay on, what to feed, what to do... was never 'taught' back then... internet was in its baby stages.. it wasn't an option for me for information... so I guess you could say I lived and learned.

It's been 14 years or so since I have had a horse. My dream was to have my own place where I could have my horses... and finally, in December I bought my house, out in the country with some land. I was given a horse the owner did not want (it was my Dad) was told he was 'kid broke' the most wonderful horse you could ever want! 5 year old sorrel quarter horse. I have since gained 2 more.. but this entry is about my the sorrel.. named Kenny.

I brought Kenny home... having visions of forever happiness and instant bonding. Knowing we would run through the fields, flowers would bloom in our stead and rainbows would appear..... REALITY CHECK!

Kenny did not lead well... this was a well learned lesson, made all the more lasting from the rope burns on my hands... 

Kenny does did not like being saddled... exhibited by running backward into the fence and attempting to go over the top of me... 

at that point, I choose not to ride him.... yeah, so I'm a chicken. Eventually, I did, just not at first. I was doubting the accuracy of the informaiton on his gentle and compliant nature.

Kenny has literally pinned ears and ran at people in the pasture, ran past me kicking and bucking..I choose to believe he was playing, but others seem to disagree... he has stepped on my feet, hit me with his head, tried to walk over the top of me... he chews EVERYTHING...my clothes, the brush, the lead rope...my boot when I try to ride...

Now that was back in December... we've come along way! We lead better, I haven't been stepped on in a month. He has been ridden. This first time was not by me, but a friend who has ridden horses all his life... he was bucked off. We have persisted. The last 2 times, he has not bucked... we're making progress. 

The bonding... well, for my part... I love him! He nickers when he sees me, he comes to me when he sees me in the pasture, he follows me when he can get to me. I can scratch his ears and rub his head...at first NOthING came near his head without head throwing and evasive action on his part. Today, I sat out in the pasture with him smelling my hair, rubbing his head on my shoulder and back, and at one point licking my leg... not bitting, licking... it this weird? It was to me! I think 'the bond' is off to a good start.. the rest will come along...:wink:


----------

